# WTB : MK2 watch



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB : MK2 watch*


View Advert


As no Rolex is found at the moment, I am also after a MK2 watch ( Nassau, Vantage or etc).

Cheers

Dimitar




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

26/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

